# Hottest 1996 200SX SE-R SR20DE-N (Warning 44 pictures1!!)



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

I am the owner and builder of this ride. I am 19 yrs old and I did ALL the body work, paint, electrical, mechanical, upholstery, basically everything except welding the exhaust. Took me about a year but then again I am a college student with a full load. COMMENTS PLEASE!<br>
Before and After:














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>














<br>


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

*MORE!*

Interior:














<br>
PS2 under the seat:














<br>
Final Pictures:














<br>














<br>







<br>
Eye Candy:














<br>
Art and AutoX (yes i use all those performance parts):





















<br>


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

*MORE2*

Progress:





















<br>





















<br>














<br>

My First Car 1999 Sentra GXE:







<br>


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

Cmon guys and girls i need some comments pleeeeeeaaase:crazy:


----------



## redline95gle (Dec 18, 2005)

that is one hell of a 200sx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pretty nice, i like it. what kind of times are you running with the nitrous?


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

I am running about mid 14s in the 1320 according to the gtech but i havent taken it to a drag track. I mostly autocross. MORE COMMENTS PLEASE! good or bad.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Gotta say thats pretty sweet getting rid of the signals on the side and putting them in the bumper. I'm a fan  Nice work!


----------



## Pac (Feb 20, 2006)

Great looking Nissan... Looks like you put a lot of work into it...I think the sr20's I great I used to own one before I got my skyline… they have allot of potential


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it!!!


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks everybody! man i get good comments here on these forums and many bad comments on sr20forum. i like it here better!


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

i use sr20 forum too, ur car sucks!!, nah just kidin, i love the front the most classy, i have a 95 and im lookin for kits now to fit the fmic, great taste in rims too, clean cut... i just looked at the pic again, i LOVE the front, if u could let me know where u can find the headlight assembly it would be great


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

:jawdrop: Awesome car, very nice work! How did you shave the corners. Like, what did you fill the space with, new metal? Fiberglass? Your car looks awesome! Where did you get the grill?


----------



## slowsentra1 (Dec 20, 2004)

the car looks good... and u put alot of work into it. But why mold the kit? In my experience with that it always cracks especially if its daily driven, i could be wrong though. All in all hats off to you.


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

thanks again.... nothing but compliments on this forum.... everybody hates my front on sr20forum haha. ok... so mr dylandet1-- the headlights ar just off ebay. just halos with a black housing for about $100. spykce- the corners are filled in with a fiberglass mold that i made from my stock corners. then moved the lights to the middle with walmart trailer lights for about $5. the grill is actually homemade... took the stock grill cut the middle out and put $2 mesh from homedepot. slowsentra1 - mine wont crack... i did mine properly... fiberglass a foot into the bumper and fender. i can sit on my kit and im over 225lbs. ive also bottomed out, hit a curb and still no damage.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

i like it! i'm sure most people on the SR20 forum would say RICE and say put a turbo with that body kit on the front...lol but i am a fan! the body kit is not my style, and i would have liked it stock but with those rims. but hey man its YOUR car! don't let ANYBODY put you down or change something just bcuz a whole forum board said so! i put my car on sr20forum and even though it was stock, it was still flamed. but then again i said flaming/comments good bad appreciated! lol 

anyways i appreciate all the work you put into it. gusto ko!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

I find those air freshenour vent things quite girly and cheap looking. RiCe all the way! Ditch taht crap right the effen now!

if you really want to freshen up your interior climate, you should do the following: Stop smoking, take a shower, and stop playing tuba practice on your seat...

Maybe you should change your shots once in a while, gosh. 

And try eating salads instead taco bell ever dam day, your bowels might thank your for it, you won't keep getting your pants full of pudd mudd and you can get rid of those stupid girly air freshenours.

THen you will gain about 3 tenths off your 1/4 mile time. 2 tenths from all the weight you loose, and the last tenth from the freshier air in your interior climate.

Im sure you know bad order causes drag yo! It makes the air thicker and harder to flo.


WorD.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

sorry, couldn't let SR20forums out heckle us.... gotta a rep to keep dog...

:~)


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Take it as you like.... BUT.  I loved eveything about it, except the turn signal's. Just doesn't flow right to me. But the system was a really nice idea.


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

umm scarcrow... i think many people like their car to smell good. and please just use common sense i do take showers, i dont smoke, i dont play tuba, i like salads and hate taco bell. those are just very useless comments. sentrixx-- thanks i guess i just have a different taste in the flow of the corners... for some reason i think it looks more like a jetta... some people say the front is a Nissan Jetta M3 lol. i wish!


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

*NEW AUTOX VIDEO*

heres the link its about 5 mins http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0kJJPBKFNo


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

man, u couldn't smell the sarcasm.? I guess not everyone has a dry, sarcastic., and loony sense of humor that i do....
either that or you weren't drunk enough when u read it.


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

I actually saw your SX on Cardoamain first. I saved like every pic because your car is very clean and creative. Great choice on the L7 and of course awesome custom work. Where how are able to do all this customization? Knowing you did it yourself makes it all the more impresive


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

*THANK YOU!*

Id just like to thank everybody who appreciates my work... it makes me ecstatic. Scarcrow--sorry i thought you were serious. theres was like no jk lol or jp. IFORC-- thanks, i did all my work in my garage.. basically just learned by doing and watching.. but mostly doing and doing over again. i have learned from so many mistakes... atleast $1000 worth.


----------



## phatmastaflip (Oct 9, 2005)

BUMP! haha just bored and wanted to check out my ricer from back in the day! i miss it.

BTW i drive an 06 accord on gunmetal 20s now...i moved to the dark side


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

That car is something else...


----------

